# t5's



## coyneteesside (Jul 11, 2008)

:bounce:Has any body heard of these t5's?

I took 3 of them at 10am yesterday morning and I still do not feel tired at all, I havnt had a wink of sleep yet nearly 48hrs! I dont have any idea what the active ingredients are but it feels like speed!(rave days lol)

Just wondering if any body can shine a little light on this mystery drug/supp?

Any suggestions on use would be much appreciated,if i should continue use of this trippy drug.

Much thanks

chris coyne


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

coyneteesside said:


> :bounce:Has any body heard of these t5's?
> 
> I took 3 of them at 10am yesterday morning and I still do not feel tired at all, I havnt had a wink of sleep yet nearly 48hrs! I dont have any idea what the active ingredients are but it feels like speed!(rave days lol)
> 
> ...


You took a drug and didnt know what was in in it? Sorry mate, that was just stupid.

We arent druggies here perhaps you should find a rave forum or something for your new found 'trippy' drug?

SD


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

We have them near me,not suprised you haven't had any sleep. :laugh:

The ones i get are just an ECA stack,i take 3 per day but split over the day and no later than 5pm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I took 3 of them at 10am yesterday morning and I still do not feel tired at all, I havnt had a wink of sleep yet nearly 48hrs!


hahaha you mong, serves you right if you never sleep again for being a tard

are you mixing t5's up with rohitanol?

t5's ae designed to keep you awake and in future i would recommend researching fully before experimenting


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

unreal


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

more here


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll help you out. The active ingredients are epherdine, caffine and asprin there may also be another one in T5's but not sure what.

Epherdrine is a type of amphetamine and I wouldnt advise taking three at once lol.

Did your willy shrink to the size of a maggot?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Did your willy shrink to the size of a maggot?


it's not become un-inverted yet

mix with caffeinne, side effects which may be encountered (kick me if i forget some)

headaches

increased heartbeat

increased energy

increased fat loss

appetite suppressant

whizz di*k

urinating after you have finished and shaken

struggle to get kn0b up

as i said some may be experienced, all may be, none may be, no doubt you will know which are relevant after having taken 3

a good diet and high cardio levels will be a good move, as will a process of some time on and some time off

eg

two weeks on, two weeks off, two weeks on, etc

this will help to prevent a tolerance beign built up to them


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

what did u want to take them for?

I can not believe u took them not knowing the side effects or ingredients


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i take one in the morning and it lasts all day


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

coyneteesside said:


> :bounce:Has any body heard of these t5's?
> 
> I took 3 of them at 10am yesterday morning and I still do not feel tired at all, I havnt had a wink of sleep yet nearly 48hrs! I dont have any idea what the active ingredients are but it feels like speed!(rave days lol)
> 
> ...


You took three ?

Lads at IHC's gym take -who are very tollerant to this supp - take 2 at the gym & then go of to a club, as they are still whizzing there tits of.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

flex fatcor i know what they are used for was just amazed that he took not 1 but 3 of these drugs he knows nothing about,

if someone where to tell help bleach builds muscles would he neck it?

I see he hasnt posted agin anyway!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

3 all at once!!! Thats ridiculous. Some of my mates take half and that`s enough for a decent workout. I personally use 1 now and again and thats the max. Be careful mate.


----------



## JPS1 (Nov 27, 2008)

3! jesus christ!!!! always educate yourself about what your putting into your body before you end up killing yourself


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

im not surprised. thing is i live in the same town and theres that much fake gear and miseducation from so called no it alls just trying to make money off people


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you just need something to take the edge off and an orb album and you will be asleep in minutes. Always worked for me when i took too many pesky tablets


----------



## coyneteesside (Jul 11, 2008)

I was only taking the dose it says on the side of the bottle! Says they are safe, but they would wouldnt they?

Yeah the old chap did suffer a bit well for about 50 hrs actually! lol

Thanks mate, appreciate the help


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Does it actually say what the eph content is on the bottle?

It's all very well flaming him but unless we know what dose they are who knows how much he took?

I used to take 3 ephs at a time but they were only 8mg...


----------



## coyneteesside (Jul 11, 2008)

I had an idea that they were used for training fatuige and or for dieting but only a 'idea'.

I have since done some research on them and I have reduced the dose and thanx to some of the advice of davetherave I am cycling them 1 on 1 off untill I discover my own tolls.

Just want to say a big thank you to all who have posted threads on this question.

Research, research, research from now on!

Chris


----------



## coyneteesside (Jul 11, 2008)

P.s the eph content is 60mgs, caffine,400mg, 150mgs asprin, 150mcg chromium picolate, 20mgs white willow bark extract!!!!!!!!

oops. recoverd now


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont think they are eph

either that or you are a serious lightweight

i know guys who have taken 20-30 eph (not recomended) tabs in a night to get high and they still got sleep...just lol

3 T5s wouldnt keep you awake 48hours later...unless they were speed (which i have a hunch they are)

also guys...lets calm down on the flaming and preaching

advise is one thing.....aggression is another


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed was just thinking the same thing after reading it, he has only come on here for advise guys!!!!

I think people on the board need to withhold them self from flaming people and just offer the advice that they need if they are going to say anything at all, now not saying that the advice has to be what the person wants to hear but dont blaze them in the process as this sort of action will stop people from visiting the board.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If nobody said anything then more people visiting the board would think we all condone the abuse of drugs and using them for 'recreational' 'trippy' purposes.

The OP got the answers he deserved imo and there is nothing wrong with the members of the board expressin what they see as reckless and irresponsible behaviour towards drug use.

As Bbers we get enough bad press without people posting on the forum about there new trippy drug called ECA/T5 with any luck anyone reading the thread will be reassured that the majority here are more responsible and dont have such a casual attitude towards drugs, as I said we arent a rave forum we are supposed to be a sports forum.

This sort of thing annoys me as there are constant complaints about our watering down oof the training posts with facebook style dross. Well If we cant express our opinion fully then thats why!

We are the board, the board represents us too, if every casual, recreational drug user turned up here asking for info on there latest score we would be confirming everything that society already believes about us.

My original comment stands.

SD


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

A bit of a flaming boys, a bit harsh.

t5s are not amphetamines, just eca stack.

1-2 is normal so 3 isn't exactly outrageous abuse,

you wouldn't want to take them close to bedtime though.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

constructive, careful advise is ok

rude flames are unacceptable

i will start issuing infractions on every flame i see from now on, unless apologised for


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

iron head case said:


> A bit of a flaming boys, a bit harsh.
> 
> t5s are not amphetamines, just eca stack.
> 
> ...


T5's contain ephedrine, ephedrine is used to cut amphetamines and to synthesise Methamphetamine which is why it was classified POM. So technically you are wrong mate.



Jimmy said:


> constructive, careful advise is ok
> 
> rude flames are unacceptable
> 
> i will start issuing infractions on every flame i see from now on, unless apologised for


Fair play Jimmy, nice to see you again btw :thumb:

SD


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

SportDr said:


> T5's contain ephedrine, ephedrine is used to cut amphetamines and to synthesise Methamphetamine which is why it was classified POM. So technically you are wrong mate.
> 
> It is similar in structure to amphetamines, but is not the same..
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyJayne (May 11, 2009)

Personally No you shouldn't take them at all, they control your motabolism and taking T5's means you will have more T5 in your body then T3 and T4 isn't good you need a certain amount of each in your body. and personally i think it is wrong to take them all, people out there including myself have to take thyroxine for the rest of their lives, i was born with out a thyroid therefor have no motabolism in my body and people think it is right to take these to help them loose weight whilst there are people out there who need them for the rest of their live to keep them alive. Think about it mate it ain't right. do it properly work out and eat healthily thats that best way and the most sensible way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

emilyJayne said:


> Personally No you shouldn't take them at all, they control your motabolism and taking T5's means you will have more T5 in your body then T3 and T4 isn't good you need a certain amount of each in your body. and personally i think it is wrong to take them all, people out there including myself have to take thyroxine for the rest of their lives, i was born with out a thyroid therefor have no motabolism in my body and people think it is right to take these to help them loose weight whilst there are people out there who need them for the rest of their live to keep them alive. Think about it mate it ain't right. do it properly work out and eat healthily thats that best way and the most sensible way.


it is a shame you have no thyroid gland but you also have no knowledge as T5's are an ECA mix and has nothing to do with the thyroid gland.....so i do not see why you have posted the same post on 3 different T5 threads....

and so we are clear your body does not have a limit to the amount of T3/T4 and in fact T4 is converted into T3 in the body...now there is not one shred of evidence to prove that someone who has no family history has shutdown there thyroid gland by taking T3 or T4 unless you can put some data up?

now i agree with you on the fact it is best to diet with food and cardio and give the drugs a miss but if you are going to preach at least research the subject.


----------

